# Hello guys! Appriciate this place



## Unicorn (Dec 26, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]*Hello guys! I am excited to be part of this forum; Actually I didn't join any forum during the past 10 years - but here we go, probably I found the right place to share and get the right information in order to not repeat on my stupid past mistakes I've done by following friends "advices" *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*32 Years old from L.A California (Previously NYC) - I am on a ketogenic Mediterranean diet since November 2016 *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Iv'e been on my first cycle for 3 months and 2 weeks during the last summer (June, July, August, September):*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*First 10 weeks: *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Boldenones: 300 mg / ml = 1ml per week *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Primobolanes: 100mg / ml = 1ml per week *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Testosterone Propionate: 100mg / ml = 1ml per week*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*After 8 weeks: *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Stanozolol: 50mg / ml = 2ml per week for 8 weeks *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Follow by PCT with HCG for 6 weeks (Twice a week only - 2500IU each time) *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Iv?e started the HCG 2 WEEKS BEFORE THE END OF THE CYCLE *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Today, I feel a little weak and my sex drive has dropped by half - It?s almost January, is there anything to do about it? Anything I should start taking immediately? Some told me to start taking Nolvadex 20mg once a day for the next 4 weeks, but honestly I'm tired of being dependent on people I do not exactly know if they understand.*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*I know I made mistakes, but for that I'm here! To get the best knowledge from people like you and not repeat the same mistakes. *[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Thank you for making this community possible*[/FONT]


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 26, 2020)

Unicorn said:


> [FONT=&quot]*Hello guys! I am excited to be part of this forum; Actually I didn't join any forum during the past 10 years - but here we go, probably I found the right place to share and get the right information in order to not repeat on my stupid past mistakes I've done by following friends "advices" *[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]*32 Years old from L.A California (Previously NYC) - I am on a ketogenic Mediterranean diet since November 2016 *[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> ...


On behalf of puritysourcelabs and straightupkratom welcome to imf. Great place not a lot of drama.  Good info posted up.


----------



## brazey (Dec 26, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## Drugsgear (Dec 27, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## UkJim (Dec 30, 2020)

nice cycle mate


----------

